# Chassis(s) X-ploded views



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I have collected exploded views of various chassis's. Just click on "My Gallery" to see them. I am pretty sure everybody already has these, if not enjoy.

Jeff


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

MMMM????? I have some exploded chassis and that not what they look like LOL :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO Win! Me too.
Thanks for posting the diagrams Jeff. A good thought and they are gonna help some new comer... guaranteed!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Speaking of exploding. Did you ever wonder why when you drop your race prepared TJET it always hits just right to shear out your body mounting screws and the gear clamp pops and those motor brushes you juts spent hours seating and getting just right pop out and disappear and to top it off the pickups you sweated over fine tuning pops off and and it runs away with the motor brush.


Roger Corrie


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Exploding?*

Uhm... no, I just assumed it was Murphy's law... <big grin>

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com



vaBcHRog said:


> Speaking of exploding. Did you ever wonder why when you drop your race prepared TJET it always hits just right to shear out your body mounting screws and the gear clamp pops and those motor brushes you juts spent hours seating and getting just right pop out and disappear and to top it off the pickups you sweated over fine tuning pops off and and it runs away with the motor brush.
> 
> 
> Roger Corrie


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I didn't have them - thanks Jeff!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> Speaking of exploding. Did you ever wonder why when you drop your race prepared TJET it always hits just right to shear out your body mounting screws and the gear clamp pops and those motor brushes you juts spent hours seating and getting just right pop out and disappear and to top it off the pickups you sweated over fine tuning pops off and and it runs away with the motor brush.Roger Corrie


Must be some sort of universal constant Roger! When all else fails, Look behind the clothes dryer...even though it's in another room. :thumbsup: 

Found a long lost pick up spring in Gus's fur one day when I was petting him...Thought it was a burr...but on closer examination, it was clearly a factory Aurora part.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Speaking of exploding. Did you ever wonder why when you drop your race prepared TJET it always hits just right to shear out your body mounting screws and the gear clamp pops and those motor brushes you juts spent hours seating and getting just right pop out and disappear and to top it off the pickups you sweated over fine tuning pops off and and it runs away with the motor brush.
> 
> 
> Roger Corrie


Tell the truth! You got mad and threw it down the stairs! 



Jus' Kiddin!


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

No matter how careful I am when I've only got one left I'll drop it in the carpet never to be found again.... The more careful I am the more clumsy I become.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I did not have them either, thanks!


----------

